# Questions for people who claim to be 100% recovered



## Higherhopes (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who's IQ feels like it dropped 50 points or more...and among everything else that comes with DP/DR...So I just need to hear it from people who recovered...

Honestly, did your memory problems go away? Does it feel like your intelligence came back? How about feeling grounded, are you no longer in a daze/fog? Please elaborate, and on anything else that you wish to mention.

Thanks, replies will really help


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

I want to know the same. My memory is coming back a little bit, but that's after trying to come off my meds. I have no idea what to expect. This illness is so sickening.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have recovered 100% before and I can tell you that, yes, you go completely back to normal. Totally normal.

As a side note, I am on my 2nd round of dp and am in the last stages of recovery. I SOOOOO relate to what you said. I used to be extremely intelligent. Now I feel like a moron. I still have really bad memory problems. It's like my last lingering symptom besides the disconnect from reality and it's horrible. My short term memory is the worst so I end up forgotten important things or get things confused and say stupid crap and end up looking like a fool. I feel like a shell of who I used to be.


----------



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

That's exactly how I feel I'm oping to get over this. The original post is exactly how I feel.


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, you can recover 100 percent. Doesn't sound believable, but it is true. I have recovered from DP and other mental illnesses and I was on heavy psych meds, a lot of them actually. I wrote about it in a long post How I beat DP where I go into detail about detoxing, withdrawing, and healthy living strategies to regain your life. I had DP for 3 years and after spending the past half a year in rigorous detox mode, consider myself to be completely recovered. Not only that, my intelligence is sharper, memory is better, and endurance is higher than ever before (I used to be a runner, could barely move for 3 years, now work out 6 days per week). I do attribute it to a complete lifestyle as well as mentality change. No cure will materialize. You have to be the cure.
Mila


----------

